# Schwinn Excelsior



## ninja (Jun 24, 2011)

I have this Schwinn Excelsior bike but i have no idea what year it is. I have not been able to find one that looks the same. on all the ones i have seen the headlight is different or the downbar is different or something on it is different. Plus it has original red wheels. I have not been able to find one with red wheels on it. If ANYONE can help it would be more than greatly appreciated. I have attached two photos of the bike. if need be I can get more. but these are all I have right now. Please help me. Thank you


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 25, 2011)

You have a 1940 "Hollywood" model Schwinn.  Stem, bars, and seat appear to be from an earlier bike as does the guard.  Most 40's have the chrome feather style guard.  Neat old bike!  Do the tires hold air?  Red tires that survive this long are very hard to find.  (no pun intended)


----------



## ninja (Jun 26, 2011)

everything on this bike is original to the bike.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 26, 2011)

No offense but that's not very likely


----------



## J.C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Bob and the Pedal Pusher are correct.  Not to say that when you got the bike, or even first saw it, that the current parts weren't on it.  Just saying that the parts on the bike in question probably got there by the previous owners (or one of) hands.  Schwinns had different paint schemes, sometimes you saw boys parts on girls bikes and the reverse, but it is unlikely that you would see earlier parts on a later bike from the factory.  Even the headbadge may have been switched out as it is a "footed" or "transitional" badge, commonly (for that badge) seen on 1937 Schwinns.  Fenders are definitely off a 40.  Seat would not have been stitched, etc.  Cool bike however!


----------



## ripcityriders (Jul 14, 2011)

nice tires! look original and period. that is a girls bike. you need more pics.


----------

